# Was bringt Alchemie in WOTLK eigentlich?



## Warlordkang (5. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe heute Alchemie mit meinem Heiligpaladin auf 450 hochgeskillt und kann langsam den Gedanken nicht mehr loswerden, dass dieser Beruf, der in BC noch extrem nützlich war, irgendwie absolut den Sinn verloren hat, zumindest wenn die Hauptfigur ihn hat.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

1. Muss man neue Rezepte erforschen. Welches man einmal die Woche kann und dafür nach gut dünken ein paar Kräuter zusammenwirft und ehrlich nur beten kann das was nützliches dabei heraus kommt. Andere Klassen können sich aussuchen was sie kriegen in dem sie Rohstoffe ihres Berufes dafür eintauschen, oder Quests dafür machen. 

2. Mixologie hat eigentlich kaum Auswirkung, selbst bei Elixieren, wo es einen 50% Bonus angerechnet gibt (welches die wenigsten sind), wirkt es ja nur bei solchen die man selbst kann, welches ja wieder sehr durch die Notwenigkeit sie zu erforschen limitiert wird. 

Die verlängerte Dauer ist bei Elixieren auch kaum von nützen, weil sie ja trotzdem ausfallen,  sobald man Tod ist oder nach zwei Stunden eh wieder ausgelaufen sind. Welches zwar leicht genug Zeit ist für drei oder vier Heroische Instanzen, aber es hier eh nicht viel ausmachen würde hier noch mal ein Elixier nachzuwerfen. 

Fläschchen dagegen sind zu teuer um sie für was anderes als Raids zu benutzen und dort macht es ehrlich auch nicht mehr viel aus ob einen oder zwei benutzen wirst für den ganzen Raidabend.

3. Zumindest der Alchemistenstein für Zauberer wirkt auf mich etwas zu schwach. Der Zaubermacht und Hastbonus mag nett sein, aber ist auch nicht besser als für Schmuckstücke die man kaufen oder erbeuten kann. 

Der 40% Trankbonus hat seine Nützlichkeit auch sehr schnell ausgelebt, wenn man gegen einen Raidboss kämpft, weil man so oder so nur einmal einen Trank nachwerfen kann und die maximal  1800 extra HP oder Mana die man dafür wieder kriegt einmal im Kampf sind auch nicht gerade das Wahre.

 Vor allem wenn man sich das Eulenschmuckstück, welches sich Juwelier bauen können dagegen ansieht, welches alle 5 Minuten einfach spontan 195 mps für 12 Sekunden hergeben kann und auch noch Sockelsteine hat. 

4. Der neue Alchemistentrank ist eine Frechheit. Erstes muss er erforscht werden und zweitens ist er einfach 100% unberechenbar und nicht einmal immer positiv. Der frühere war ein mehr als nützlicher Ersatz für Heil- und Mantränke in Instanzen und gab dabei noch einen zufälligen Elexiereffekt. Der Neue gibt einfach einen zufällig Buff, der genau so gut dazu führen kann, dass die gesamte Gruppe drauf geht weil der Heiler eingeschläfert wurde. 

Ich hoffe schwer das Blizzard sich noch Gedanken dazu machen wird den Beruf wieder zu stärken, denn so wie er zur Zeit ist, scheint er extrem hinter anderen nachzuhinken die wirklich nützliche Vorteile geben. :/


----------



## Spittykovski (6. Dezember 2008)

Hm Teils, teils.
Viel Dinge du du beschrieben hast stimmen, man fühlt sich wirklich vernachlässigt. 
Andererseits kann ich mich in inis besser selbest versorgen als bei BC. Ist man low-hp werden schnell die blümchen am boden und der endlose heiltrank reingehauen und ich hab 1/3 meiner hp wieder (alchistein tut momentan auch sein gutes dazu, aber früher oder später wird er wohl ausgewechselt).

Das ist auf jedenfall ein großer pluspunkt und ich verwende das zur zeit regelmäßig.

Aber in Sachen Bufftränke und diese dumme Nothrend Forschung ist einfach nur ätzend und es macht wirklich kein spass ne woche auf irgend ein rezept zu warten mit dem man am ende nichtmal wirklich was anfangen kann.


----------



## Chimpanzee (8. Dezember 2008)

meine neueste forschung war Elixier des Magierbluts und es war grau. sehr sinnvoll zum weiterskillen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golfyarmani (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich stimme dem zu, der Alchi Beruf ist nicht mehr das was es mal war. Ich bin ein Tränke Spezi und nun braucht kein mensch mehr Tränke(Heil/Mana). Ich werde evtl auf Elexiere umwechseln, vieleicht macht das mehr Sinn.


----------



## Winipek (8. Dezember 2008)

Bin ach schwer enttäuscht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mit den Elixieren kann man echt keinen Staat mehr machen =(

und als Holypala sind die Heiltränke mal sowas fürn A...!

Und Juweliere sind sowas von gepuscht worden .... mimimi (aber stimmt doch =()



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thaielb (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand, dass wir bereits in BC etwas vernachlässigt wurden. Was aber in WotlK abgeht, ist durchaus noch unbefriedigender. Die einzige wirklich gute Neuerung sind die Blümchen. Ich brauche seitdem kaum noch Verbände, da ich schnell mal - auch während eines Kampfes - die Blümchen sähe. Aber das ist das Plus der Kräuterkundler, nicht der Alchis. Wir haben es nur meistens, weil wir auch Blümchen sammeln.

Derzeit nutze ich nur Elixiere aus BC, da z. B. der Trank des verrückten Alchimisten aus BC eine tolle Sache ist. Den neuen habe ich noch gar nicht entdeckt. Die Anzahl der Rezepte ist sehr beschränkt, man ist schnell an den Grenzen des Berufes.

Bin Transmutations-Großmeister und kann meinem Beruf inzwischen nur noch alle 1-4 Tage nachgehen, wegen der hohen CD's. 
Meine Energie stecke ich da lieber ins skillen von Kochen oder Angel. Da kann man wenigstens noch Gold mit machen und lernt auch mal was Neues.


----------



## Achanjiati (8. Dezember 2008)

Eigentlich geht es. Sicher, es ist etwas nervig zu skillen zwischen 420 und 420, aber das Flaeschchen mit 120 Zaubermacht ist doch ganz nett.

Ehrlich gesagt finde ich gerade das die Mixologie sehr nett gemacht ist. 4 Stunden die Flask, bei manchen Sachen noch eine gesteigerte Wirkung... ich bin zufrieden. Gerade wegen den 4 Stunden werfe ich mir durchaus zum Farmen und Questen mittlerweile auch eines ein. Die 11 Kraeuter welche das Frostwurmflask kostet finden sich unterwegs bzw. sogar mehr wie ich brauche.

Zum hohen CD beim Transmutieren. Ich weiss nicht was du hast, aber bis auf Titan sind die Aeonendinger auf 20 Stunden. Die Metasteine haben gar keinen CD mehr.

Sicher, die Alchemistische Forschung ist mit sieben Tagen recht lang bemessen. Aber hey, so muss man sich keine Sorgen machen eventuell zum naechsten Termin nicht genug Kraeuter zu haben. Bis zum naechsten Termin sollte es fuer keinen ein Problem darstellen die paar Kraeuter zu sammeln. Bis auf das Kraut aus dem Becken findet sich alles andere eh unterwegs.

Das der neue Trank des Alchemisten nicht so dolle ist, ja, mag sein. Aber mal ehrlich, die Mobs beim Questen oder in den Instanzen werfen eh jede Menge ab und der Manaedelstein wird eh als erstes eingeworfen. 

Ich gehe aber mal davon aus das da noch was kommt. Gerade beim Alchemistenstein wird Blizzard es sich denke ich nicht nehmen lassen einmal einen neuen epischen raus zu bringen. Einfach abwarten.


----------



## Thrainan (22. Januar 2009)

Warlordkang schrieb:


> Der 40% Trankbonus hat seine Nützlichkeit auch sehr schnell ausgelebt, wenn man gegen einen Raidboss kämpft, weil man so oder so nur einmal einen Trank nachwerfen kann und die maximal  1800 extra HP oder Mana die man dafür wieder kriegt einmal im Kampf sind auch nicht gerade das Wahre.
> 
> Vor allem wenn man sich das Eulenschmuckstück, welches sich Juwelier bauen können dagegen ansieht, welches alle 5 Minuten einfach spontan 195 mps für 12 Sekunden hergeben kann und auch noch Sockelsteine hat.



In einem bossfight kann man das Juwelierteil ja auch nur einmal benutzen. Und 195 mp5 über 12 sekunden gibt dann etwa 468 Mana. Da ist der alchistein mit 1800 aber deutlich besser.


----------



## Milivoje (26. Januar 2009)

Finde ehrlich gesagt den Beruf Alchi garnicht mal so schlecht. Je nachdem, was man natürlich für ne Klasse spielt, ist der Alchistein nicht schlecht. Als Tank freue ich mich über Ausdauer und Ausweichen.
Fürs 2nd und 3rd-Gear habe ich ebenfalls ein günstiges Trinket. Dazu kommen die erhöhten Effekte aus den Fläschchen sowie die vierstündige Dauer. Was will man denn noch?


----------



## Abal (3. Februar 2009)

Ich bin auch schwer enttäuscht von dem Beruf des Alchimisten und bin wirklich kurz davor auf etwas anders umzuskillen. Das einzige was mich noch davon abhält ist tatsächlich die Zeit die ich investiert habe um soweit zu kommen. 

1. Wenn man auf Tränke spezialisiert ist, hat man die A-Karte denn es ist nicht möglich mit Tränken bis 450 zu skillen. Da sind die Transen und die Elixiermeister bevorzugt, die können in aller seelenruhe ihren Skill ausschöpfen
2. Die Tatsache dass man bei jedem Boss nur noch einen Trank einschmeißen kann nervt mich gewalltig. Man kann sich ja auch 2 Elixiere einschmeißen, wieso dann nicht 2 Tränke? *motz* Da muss ich Naxx wirklich darüber nachdenken ob ich einen heil/mana/frostschutztrank nehme... was ist das den für ne Sch*** (sry für die Ausdrucksweise, aber ich bin wirklich extrem genervt darüber).
3. Die Rezepte sind durch Entdeckungen/Geistesblitze oder aber durch Farmen zu finden... Ich möchte auch mal in einer Ini ein Rezept finden so wie andere Berufe. Zu Anfangszeiten gab es das zwar schon, aber seit BC finde ich nichts mehr davon.

Kann mir vll jemand sagen was sich Blizz dabei gadacht hat uns Tränkespezialisten so zu benachteiligen?

Gruß von einer genervten Tränkespezi


----------



## Dagonzo (3. Februar 2009)

Also ich finde den Alchie schon so gut wie er ist. Wenn es danach geht ist man bei jeden Beruf irgendwo benachteiligt. Schmiede brauchen extrem viel Mats. Ingenieure verdienen kaum was mit dem Beruf ausser durch die Wolken, der Rest ist nur Fun. Der Schneider braucht wiederum viel Mats für seinen Beruf, der Verzauberer ebenfalls, anstatt Sachen zu verkaufen muss er sie entzaubern um an Gold zu kommen. Dieser Beruf bringt eigentlich nur im Endcontent etwas, wenn überhaupt. 
Das kann man immer so weiterführen. 
Aber Kräuter/Alchie, von Kürschnern mal abgesehen, ist denke ich am einfachsten zu skillen und bringt respektable Mengen Gold in die Kasse, bei relativ wenig Aufwand im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten Berufen. Gut das die Tränkespezi jetzt vielleicht etwas benachteiligt sind, ist nun mal halt so. Früher war es anders und jetzt sind halt mal die Elixierspezi dran. Ka ob man mittlerweile umsatteln kann von Tränke auf Elixier. Wäre sicherlich mal wert darüber nachzudenken. Aber trotzdem lernt man auch als Tränkespezi beim Lehrer ein paar 2std-Tränke mit denen man auf 450 skillen kann, also so ein Problem ist das nun auch wieder nicht.


----------



## Abal (4. Februar 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Aber Kräuter/Alchie, von Kürschnern mal abgesehen, ist denke ich am einfachsten zu skillen und bringt respektable Mengen Gold in die Kasse, bei relativ wenig Aufwand im Gegensatz zu den oben genannten Berufen. Gut das die Tränkespezi jetzt vielleicht etwas benachteiligt sind, ist nun mal halt so. Früher war es anders und jetzt sind halt mal die Elixierspezi dran. Ka ob man mittlerweile umsatteln kann von Tränke auf Elixier. Wäre sicherlich mal wert darüber nachzudenken. Aber trotzdem lernt man auch als Tränkespezi beim Lehrer ein paar 2std-Tränke mit denen man auf 450 skillen kann, also so ein Problem ist das nun auch wieder nicht.




Nichts für ungut Dagonzo, ich wollte nicht flammen oder sonstiges, mir ist durchaus bewußt dass andere Berufe genauso SCh*** sind, mir ging es im Endeffekt darum dass die Tränkespezis wirklich benachteilicht wurden. Ich habe mittlerweile meinen Skill auf 450 gebracht, aber nur durch Transmutieren und Elixiere/Flask bauen. Ich habe keinen einzigen Trank mit dem ich soweit kommen konnte, obwohl ich immer auch die alchimistische Forschung betrieben habe. Das ist es was mich am meisten genervt hat.  Zu den Mats muss ich auch was sagen, ich bzw jeder einzelne Alchi der nicht das nötige Kleinged hat um sich die Mats im AH zu kaufen (wobei die Preise für Blumen seit der Einführung des Inschriftenkundler imens in die Höhe gestiegen ist) muss genauso die Mats farmen wie jeder andere Beruf. Der Schneider macht seine Q und bekommt Stoff so nebenbei, ich muss mir die Zeit nehmen um die Blumen zu suchen falls nicht grade mal eine vor meinen Füßen spawnt. Jeder Beruf hat seine Vor und Nachteile, da hast du durchaus recht, aber hierbei hat Blizz meiner Meinung nach Mist gebaut.

Greez

PS: Das soll kein Flamme sein, nur meine persönliche Meinung


----------



## Sch1llman (4. Februar 2009)

was willst denn immer mit den 450? wenn du nur tränke brauen willst.... mach es doch, dann hast du halt nicht skill 450, ist doch egal.
und jetzt stell dir mal folgendes vor: ich mach mir öfter mal tränke, obwohl ich elixier spezi bin oO


----------



## Amilcar (4. Februar 2009)

Abal schrieb:


> Zu den Mats muss ich auch was sagen, ich bzw jeder einzelne Alchi der nicht das nötige Kleinged hat um sich die Mats im AH zu kaufen (wobei die Preise für Blumen seit der Einführung des Inschriftenkundler imens in die Höhe gestiegen ist) muss genauso die Mats farmen wie jeder andere Beruf. Der Schneider macht seine Q und bekommt Stoff so nebenbei, ich muss mir die Zeit nehmen um die Blumen zu suchen falls nicht grade mal eine vor meinen Füßen spawnt.



Also dazu kann ich nur sagen: wer beim questen ein wenig die Augen offen hält findet zum skillen genug Kräuter nebenbei. (zumindest wars bei mir so) Und wenn du wirklich mal farmen musst, nimm dir ein Addon wie Gatherer und nach ner Weile hast du ne feste Route, die du abfarmen kannst um alles zu sammeln was du benötigst...

ich als Elixierspezi brau auch regelmäßig Tränke.. Für 10 Manatränke bin ich zu faul und geizig mir nen Tränkespezi zu suchen...
und soo oft proccen die Elixiere nun auch wieder nicht...

Das Problem bei allen Berufen und Spezialisierungen ist, der Gewinn wird von der Faulheit der Käufer bestimmt... Wenn jeder sein Zeug selbst farmen würde, macht man kein Gewinn, aber zu unser aller Glück gibt es Leute die das nicht tun und uns das Zeug abkaufen.
Und da es immer Leute gibt, jeden Mist, also auch die Tränke kaufen, kann man auch als Trank-Alchi Gold machen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Februar 2009)

mixologie macht es dank flaskbuff gleichwertig zu den anderen craftberufen (außer schneidern)
gibt 37 spellpower zusätzlich (juwe 38, insc 37, schmied 38)

trinket is okay, denke da werden mit der zeit noch brauchbarere kommen


----------



## Dagonzo (4. Februar 2009)

Abal schrieb:


> Zu den Mats muss ich auch was sagen, ich bzw jeder einzelne Alchi der nicht das nötige Kleinged hat um sich die Mats im AH zu kaufen (wobei die Preise für Blumen seit der Einführung des Inschriftenkundler imens in die Höhe gestiegen ist) muss genauso die Mats farmen wie jeder andere Beruf. PS: Das soll kein


Genau hier bin ich der Meinung dass das so nicht stimmt. Wer seine Quests macht findet nebenbei genug Kräuter und muss sie sich nicht teuer im AH kaufen. Alchie/Kräuter ist überhaupt nicht schwer zu skillen, sondern gehört zu den einfachsten. Für 10 Skillpunkte brauchst du maximal 20 Kräuter von der richtigen Sorte, ein Schmied braucht teilweise die gleiche Menge an Erze, aber gerade mal für einen einzigen Skillpunkt. 
Oder der Lederer der bei einem Skill von, sagen wir mal 365, nur die Chance mit Grollhufleder weiter zu skillen hat und braucht dafür 40 Stück wobei nur jeder vierte bis fünfte Mob gerade mal ein einziges Leder droppt. 
Also einfacher als der Alchie/Kräuterkundler gehts eigentlich gar nicht. Das mit den Tränken sehe ich ein, weil es da nichts vernünftiges neues gibt, aber skillen kann man auch mit anderen Sachen wie Elexieren. Es müssen ja nicht immer Tränke oder Transmutationen sein.
Blizzard wird da schon noch was bringen denke ich. War doch bei fast jeden Beruf bisher so, das er irgendwann mal größere Nachteile hatte und dann später wieder Vorteile. 
Es soll auch kein Vorwurf sein und dein Beitrag sehe ich auch nicht als Geflame an, aber diese Art Beiträge gibts wirklich bei jeden Beruf. Ich finde aber beim Alchie gibts noch am wenigsten zu meckern.


----------



## cabul (9. Februar 2009)

Thrainan schrieb:


> In einem bossfight kann man das Juwelierteil ja auch nur einmal benutzen. Und 195 mp5 über 12 sekunden gibt dann etwa 468 Mana. Da ist der alchistein mit 1800 aber deutlich besser.




etwas mehr gibt die eule schon

Saphireule


----------



## Albra (16. Februar 2009)

grade als alchemist mit kk hat man es super leicht hoch zu skillen
schneider brauchen ballen die sie aus 5 stoffen machen.. ich skill derzeit mit den froststofftaschen (billigste und nützlichste)und die brauchen pro tasche 60 stoff während so ein fläschchen oder elixier 3 bis maximal 7 teile braucht
einzig die forschung haut etwas rein aber die mach ich auch nimmer da ich denke damit fertig zu sein


----------



## Maladin (16. Februar 2009)

Vier Stunden Fläschchen statt 2 und dann noch




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für meine Priesterin lohnt sich der Beruf noch. Ich bin mir sicher, das es noch einen epischen Alchimistenstein geben wird - man darf hoffen. 

/wink maladin


----------



## justblue (17. Februar 2009)

Alchemie ist billig und einfach hochzuleveln. Mit meinem Twink habe ich es locker an einem Wochenende bis Skill 443 geschafft und dabei etwa 1.5k Gold im AH gelassen. Hätte ich mir mehr Zeit gelassen, dann hätte es wesentlich weniger gekostet, aber es hat mich genervt, in der alten Welt herumzugrasen. Für die Spezialisierung habe ich 4 Urmacht hergestellt, sofort um 150g verlernt und mich in Shattrah zum Elixier-Spezialisten ausbilden lassen. Jetzt kann mein Twink die Buff-Elixiere für meinen Main herstellen und die Mats während der daily Quests sammeln. Das hat sich in kürzester Zeit amortisiert.

Sieht man einmal von den Sammelberufen ab, ist Alchemie der weitaus am leichtesten zu levelnde Beruf, der darüber hinaus noch sehr gut im AH dasteht, weil Flasks und Elexiere immer gebraucht werden, mit dem kommenden Content noch mehr als jetzt.


----------



## Erithzon (18. Februar 2009)

Was mich derzeit zum Grübeln bringt, ist der tatsächliche Nutzen (außer Gold) des Berufs.

Alchemie bringt mir im Raid:
- 2 statt 4 Stunden Flasks
- die Heilblumen

huiiiii

im Gegensatz zu Juwelenschleifen mal:
- viel mehr ZM durch bessere Steine + Sockel in den Ringen

also wenn man genug Gold hat, kauft man sich halt grad mal zwei Flasks...
Und die Heilblumen...naja...DDs brauchen keinen Heal, Tanks haben keine Zeit und Healer heilen eh nur sich selbst  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amilcar (18. Februar 2009)

Erithzon schrieb:


> Was mich derzeit zum Grübeln bringt, ist der tatsächliche Nutzen (außer Gold) des Berufs.
> 
> Alchemie bringt mir im Raid:
> - 2 statt 4 Stunden Flasks
> ...



du vergisst, dass Elixiere und Flasks die du slebst herstellen kannst auch noch stärker wirken (siehe hier)... Damit gleicht sich in etwa der Bonus aus den zb. die JC durch stärkere Gems, die Schmiede durch Sockel und die Verzauberer durch Ringverzauberungen geben...


----------



## justblue (19. Februar 2009)

Die Lösung ist eigentlich einfach: Wenn du der Meinung bist, dass Alchemie im Gegensatz zu anderen Berufen zu wenig bringt, dann lerne einen anderen Beruf!


----------



## Chimpanzee (19. Februar 2009)

bin mit alchi zufrieden. der beruf bringt mir genug für mich im raid und ist im gegensatz zum jc und verzauberer extrem entspannt! kein stress bei der arbeit ist doch der wunsch von jedem! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Norfy (27. März 2009)

Ich weiss wirklich nicht was euch so stört am Alchemisten.
Es ist mit Kräuterkunde der am schnellsten und leicheste zu skillende Beruf mit sehr gutem Verdiens im AH.

Das nerfigste ist numal die Nordendforschung zugegeben. Habt ihr nicht alle Geistesblitze aus BC geht Blumen farmen und macht diese mit den billigsten Elixieren/Fläschchen (aus BC) und danach erst die Nordendforschung, somit umgeht ihr des ihr graue Rezepte aus BC lernt.

Das Schmuckstück ist Schrott und wird sehr schnell durch Drops ersetzt (Einsteigerschmuckstück das wenig kostet)

Die Elixiere und Fläschchen halten nicht nur länger, sondern sind auch verstärkt wenn ihr sie selber herstelen könnt. Meiner Meinung nach echt Konkurrenzfähig mit anderen Berufen.
BSP: Elixier der Blitzgeschwindigkeit gibt standartmäßig 45 Tempo, dank Mixologie bei mir 61 DAS ist echt GEIL!

Zum Thema Gold machen: Es gibt und wird immerzu Bedarf an Fläschchen und Elixieren geben, guckt euch doch mal die Preise im AH an und sagt dass das ihr nicht mindestens 3000Gold die Woche im AH duch Verkäufe machen könnt. Diejenigen die noch mehr Zeit haben sogar 1000g pro Tag.

Mit Ulduar werden die Preie anfangs nochmals anziehen da jeder mehr benötigen wird.

Einzig die Tränke und Transmuzpezis unter uns haben einen Nachteil, doch einfach zu euren Spezilehrer gehen, 150g bezahlen, auf nach Shattrath und Elixierspezi lernen.

Neue Rezepte kommen mit den nächsten patches bestimmt dazu (siehe Ulduar drops). Sowie es garantiert noch Epische Alchieschmuckstücke ins Spiel schaffen werden....

bis dahin 

Rijaal
*winkt*


----------



## Anduris (30. März 2009)

- Flasks dauern 4 Stunden anstatt 2 Stunden (Gold sparen)
- Elixiere und Flasks haben eine höhere Wirkung
- Man kann sich gleich den Alchischmuck bauen, welcher für den Anfang sehr gut ist
- AH Farming


----------



## Dagonzo (31. März 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> - Elixiere und Flasks haben eine höhere Wirkung


Den Punkt musst du mir mal genauer erklären. Welche höhere Wirkung?


----------



## Flaviia (1. April 2009)

Meinte wohl länger bei einem selbst?


----------



## Feudal (1. April 2009)

Schau doch mal im Spiel bei Mixologie was da steht -.-


----------



## mccord (1. April 2009)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Den Punkt musst du mir mal genauer erklären. Welche höhere Wirkung?


z.b. bring frostwyrm flask dem alchemisten 162zm statt 125zm -> 37zm mehr
deckt sich also z.b. mit den 39zm mehr die ein juwe durch die 3 prismatischen steine bekommt


----------



## Dagonzo (1. April 2009)

mccord schrieb:


> z.b. bring frostwyrm flask dem alchemisten 162zm statt 125zm -> 37zm mehr


Achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Na dann mal danke für den Tipp. Das ist mir bis heute noch nicht aufgefallen. Man lernt eben nie aus^^. 
War das von Anfang an so, seit es Mixologie gibt? Mir ist damals nur der Punkt mit der erhöhten Zeit aufgefallen und habe mir das seit dem nie wieder angeschaut.


----------



## Pseikou (2. April 2009)

also ich würd mein alchi niemals verlernen warum? 
ganz einfach ne bessere goldspritze gibt es nicht ^^ verdien locker in der woche ca 5k gold allein durch flask verkaufen 
was im gegen die anderen berufe wie lederer oder schmied etc. nicht bringen gut okay man kann zu anfangs die boe items verkaufen aber im fortgeschrittenen Content braucht die keiner mehr was macht der beruf dann groß? 
und die Mixologie fertigkeit find ich auch sehr fein!


----------



## Lokibu (2. April 2009)

Pseikou schrieb:


> also ich würd mein alchi niemals verlernen warum?
> ganz einfach ne bessere goldspritze gibt es nicht ^^ verdien locker in der woche ca 5k gold allein durch flask verkaufen
> was im gegen die anderen berufe wie lederer oder schmied etc. nicht bringen gut okay man kann zu anfangs die boe items verkaufen aber im fortgeschrittenen Content braucht die keiner mehr was macht der beruf dann groß?
> und die Mixologie fertigkeit find ich auch sehr fein!



Aha.. und woher bekommst du die Mats? Jedesmal wenn ich ins Ah schaue sind die Mats teurer als wenn ich daraus Fläschchen machen würde. Und der Lotus droppt ja auch nicht bei jeder Pflanze. Kann mir echt nicht vorstellen, dass man damit Gold machen kann. Manatränke und Heiltränke käuft eh keiner mehr, seit man nur noch 1 benutzen kann pro Fight. Und wenn ich da die Mats vergleiche, besteht das gleiche Problem, die Tränke werden im AH unterm Herstellungspreis verkauft.

5 K Gold kann man nur verdienen, wenn man außer Sammeln nichts anderes in der Woche macht ansonsten reicht dafür meine Vorstellungskraft nicht.


----------



## Csairborn (6. April 2009)

Pseikou schrieb:


> also ich würd mein alchi niemals verlernen warum?
> ganz einfach ne bessere goldspritze gibt es nicht ^^ verdien locker in der woche ca 5k gold allein durch flask verkaufen
> was im gegen die anderen berufe wie lederer oder schmied etc. nicht bringen gut okay man kann zu anfangs die boe items verkaufen aber im fortgeschrittenen Content braucht die keiner mehr was macht der beruf dann groß?
> und die Mixologie fertigkeit find ich auch sehr fein!




Das man in einer Woche 5k Gold verdienen kann halte ich auch für ein Gerücht. Das einzige was Gold bringt sind flask. Diese bringen zwar je nach Server unterschiedlichen Ertrag, aber mehr als 100g wirst du wohl nirgendwo bekommen. Das wiederum würde bedeuten das Du 50 Stk. herstellen müsstest; Lichblüte und Frostdorn kann ich mir in der Anzahl ja noch so gerade vorstellen, aber um 50 Stk. Frostlotus zu farmen braucht man ne kleine Ewigkeit. Seit 2 Wochen farme ich jeden Tag ca. 1 Stunde und habe in der Zeit ganze 13 Frostlotus bekommen. Je nach Farmerfolg halte ich 500-1000 Gold für eine realistische Größenordnung.


----------



## Mosaik (8. April 2009)

Druide epische Fluggestalt und Kräuter farmen geht sehr fix, da kann man je nach AH Preis richtig gut g mit verdienen.
Denke mal bei 3h Farmen am Tag kommt je nach Glück 500-1000g bei raus, so zumindest meine Erfahrung.
Hab schon paar mal die AP Flascs mit über 100g vercheckt und das nicht nur eine^^
Aber G ist eben auch zum ausgeben da, ich horte das nicht.
Wobei es schön ist wenn man welches braucht einfach Paar Flascs und Elixiere sowie Kräutern reinstellen und man hat fix paar hundert g mehr.

Was ich auch sehr empfehlen kann, sind die Pygmäenschiffshalter, die jeder Angler en masse hat. Hab ich letztens über Gilde organisiert und 10 Stack Elixier der Gurus am Ende gehabt^^

Naja mit 3.1 soll die Dropchance für Lotus besser werden, aber auch die Laufzeit der Elixiere wird verringert. Was ich wirklich nicht verstehen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ok so isses halt.


----------



## Dagonzo (11. April 2009)

Mosaik schrieb:


> ... aber auch die Laufzeit der Elixiere wird verringert. Was ich wirklich nicht verstehen kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Was ist daran das Problem? Eine Stunde statt zwei, aber dafür gibts beim basteln auch zwei Flaschen statt einer. Also so ist es in jeden Falls besser. Heroinis dauern ja selten länger als eine Stunde und im Endcontent, wenn mal was drei Stunden dauert hast du auch dabei gespart. Also was für ein Problem hast du damit?


----------



## Muffkopp (19. April 2009)

Wo du völlig recht hast, aber wer kippt sich für ne Hero en Flask rein? :XXX


----------



## Juliettà92 (19. April 2009)

Da ich in letzter Zeit nicht so oft gespielt habe und keine Zeit fürs farmen hatte, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jetzt tatsächlich mehr Kräuter und v.a. Frostlotus droppen oder ob das nur ein Gerücht war? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten bin ich mit Alchemie auch zufrieden, nur schade, dass die Preise für die Mats teurer sind als jene der Fläschchen (zumindest auf unserem Server Todeswache)


----------



## Imanewbie (21. April 2009)

Wegen den Lotus ist mir nicht aufgefallen, ich farme das immer im zusammenhang mit eisdorn (wegen meinem inschriftler) und in jeden ca. 8-15 ist n Lotus drinnen, leider weis ich nicht ob das jetzt gut oder schlecht ist.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (21. April 2009)

Erithzon schrieb:


> im Gegensatz zu Juwelenschleifen mal:
> - viel mehr ZM durch bessere Steine + Sockel in den Ringen




viel mehr ZM ?? normalerweise ist 19 maximum mit Juwe dann 32 aber nur maximal 3 mal also 49 ZM mehr als wenn man kein Juwe ist. Wirklich viel ist das also nicht grade und wo bitte kann ein Juwe denn Ringe Sockeln ? Also mein Juwe kann das nicht. Die einzigen die Ringe verbessern können sind Verzauberer mit +19 ZM jeweils. 

Also ich habe nen Alchi und bin froh mit ihm. Der Alchimistenstein ist ganz nett, Fläschchen halten bei mir doppelt solange wie bei anderen Spielern und es kommen des ödteren proccs raus = zusatzgewinn für lau. Tränke, Elixiere und Fläschchen braucht jeder in fast jedem Raid mehrmals die Woche. Nen Juwe und nen VZ braucht man nur wenns mal ein neues Item gibt.


----------



## Shamrock - Perenolde (21. April 2009)

Juliettà92 schrieb:


> Da ich in letzter Zeit nicht so oft gespielt habe und keine Zeit fürs farmen hatte, wollte ich mal nachfragen, ob jetzt tatsächlich mehr Kräuter und v.a. Frostlotus droppen oder ob das nur ein Gerücht war?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ja es droppen mehr kräuter seit 3.1
ich habe seit 3.1 keinen blümchenspot mehr gehabt in dem nur ein blümchen drinnen waren. 
es kommen immer 2 oder 3 blümchen raus also hat blizzard die grundchance auf blümchen quasi verdoppelt.

lotuse kommen eigendlich auch zu genüge raus. habe jetzt in 4 tagen weil ich in eiskrone und sturmgipfel gequestet habe 72 lotuse raisbekommen. 
und da wir ja nun jeden tag zum argentumturnier rennen fliege ich die wege nun immer mit fluggestalt und pflücke nebenher jedes blümchen das ich sehe.
eisdorn hebe ich immer auf für reines mojo und lichblüte wird gemahlen. da kamen jetzt neben den lotusen in diesen 4 tagen 500 meerestinte und 70 schneegestöbertinte bei rum.

ich finds ok.


----------

